# Fairmont Vacation Villas at Mountainside



## M&JJ (Dec 16, 2011)

I am looking at purchasing a summer week here.  I live in Southern Alberta so this is close for a week visit.  Interested in any comments that other owners have.  How quickly do the summer weeks book up here?  Do you have to book a year in advance to get something in July or August?  Any concerns that you have?  Like it? Love it?  Hate it?

Would love to hear from you.

thanks


----------



## kenie (Dec 17, 2011)

We own at Hillside, and I call in at 8am on the dot exactly 12 months ahead of the week we want to book.
We have Prime Golf weeks though but book the week before the Gold season starts. The summer weeks go quickly but they have great trading power with II as Fairmont is very popular in the summer. We have traded back into Fairmont in the summer through II but those weeks go quickly as well.
Stay away from their Leagacy for Life program.


----------



## verby (Dec 21, 2011)

Just got my mf invoice. $ 888... went up again


----------



## M&JJ (Dec 21, 2011)

thanks to all that replied here and via private message.  I decided not to go forward with this right now.  Gonna wait and see what the future holds.


----------

